
Broadband Communism: Jeremy Corbyn gets serious about free internet - StuntPope
https://easydns.com/blog/2019/11/22/future-fibre-broadband-communism/
======
tuukkah
The money quote:

 _" Nowhere is this more evident than in the United States, where in recent
years more than 800 communities have established locally owned broadband
networks (of which around 500 are publicly owned). This includes around 150
communities that have super-fast networks of at least 1Gbps and 20 that have
10Gbps networks. Publicly owned broadband networks are increasingly attractive
because, like in the UK, wide swaths of the country – especially rural and
low-income areas – remain unserved or underserved by the big corporate telecom
companies. These corporations have little incentive to invest in improving
networks in such areas, choosing instead to make profits for their
shareholders by increasing rates for consumers in areas where they enjoy a
monopoly or duopoly."_

~~~
thundergolfer
Locally owned serving 10Gbps vs my corporate-owned inner Sydney service
serving 10Mbps.

Our government and corporations have utterly failed Australians.

------
dmix
I'm not 100% sure a surveillance state actually running the pipes of the
internet will be much worse than some opaque telecom oligopolies with close
ties to security services. But I suspect it would be.

~~~
thundergolfer
Granted that surveillance state is what the UK is now, but Corbyn is a person
with a political ideology that would have you get the free internet _without_
surveillance. Not something that can be achieved easily though.

